# Planning permission - hardcore track from field gate to stables



## pipsqueek (29 April 2014)

As the above... we are moving to a property which has stables but which are accessible from the field gate (which is on a quiet lane) and want to put down a track to access them/park the horsebox on.  Not sure if we need pp, nobody else overlooks the field but would appreciate any advice.  Thanks!


----------



## HoHum (29 April 2014)

Generally you would be expected to have planning permission, as its "an engineering operation" which is a form of development and development needs planning permission. Some agricultural tracks and hardstanding can benefit from "permitted development" rights and not require full planning consent, but stables and horse related uses do not fall within agriculture in most cases.
If you look on your District Council's website, you may find on line planning lists which you could search for a similar application  to give you a steer on what is needed


----------



## pipsqueek (29 April 2014)

Thank you HoHum, very helpful advice


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 April 2014)

I would give your planning office a call... We have to contact our National Park Authority rather than district council.


----------



## flirtygerty (29 April 2014)

I would also double check with your local planning dept, ours were very helpful


----------



## pipsqueek (29 April 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			I would give your planning office a call... We have to contact our National Park Authority rather than district council.
		
Click to expand...

Will do...thank you for your advice


----------



## pipsqueek (29 April 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			I would also double check with your local planning dept, ours were very helpful
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, will do


----------



## Pebble101 (29 April 2014)

I was talking about this with a friend at the weekend.  She had some road planings put down from her field gate to an area of hardstanding (about 10' x 20') so she had somewhere dry to feed the horses their hay (clay soil).  That was 11 years ago but she never got planning permission.  I believe that council couldn't do anything about it now under the 10 year rule.

It is quite difficult to see now because it has go some grass growing now, but it is still nice and solid.


----------



## Mike007 (30 April 2014)

Pebble101 said:



			I was talking about this with a friend at the weekend.  She had some road planings put down from her field gate to an area of hardstanding (about 10' x 20') so she had somewhere dry to feed the horses their hay (clay soil).  That was 11 years ago but she never got planning permission.  I believe that council couldn't do anything about it now under the 10 year rule.

It is quite difficult to see now because it has go some grass growing now, but it is still nice and solid.
		
Click to expand...

The rule is that for development such as this ,action must be taken within 4 years,as I understand. Use of land is 9 years.


----------



## Enfys (30 April 2014)

I can't be any help re planning but I am staggered that such a basic thing as a bit of hardcore would need permits! 

I have put up shelters in every paddock, created a new driveway and entrance, put up two new barns and created an arena all without permits, if I had had to ask for permission I would probably still be waiting for a reply.


----------



## PeterNatt (30 April 2014)

The Highways authority will also need to be approached as regards access to/from the road.


----------



## RunToEarth (30 April 2014)

Speak to your local council first but it really depends on the permenancy of the track - something with foundations would need full pp, hardcore on grass may not.


----------



## Suelin (30 April 2014)

If there is already a gate to the road, then my understanding is that you don't need pp to put a "farm road" (this is the technical term for track)down to access your buildings/land.  Farmers do it all the time and never ever have to ask for pp. We had limestone chippings and blindings put down last year and there was no problem at all.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 April 2014)

pipsqueek said:



			As the above... we are moving to a property which has stables but which are accessible from the field gate (which is on a quiet lane) and want to put down a track to access them/park the horsebox on.  Not sure if we need pp, nobody else overlooks the field but would appreciate any advice.  Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Have  you thought about something like this> http://www.boddingtons-ltd.com/prod...tion/grasscarpet-grass-protection-matting.php http://www.groundprotection.co.uk/parking/grp-007.html


----------



## cambrica (30 April 2014)

We are about to get a load of grade 1 MOT aggregate for the driveway into the yard. Our farmer who has to bring the tractor in often says it's the best surface to put down, especially for heavy vehicles.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 April 2014)

Agree with others, that I doubt you need PP for this.

However, if you plan to enlarge or relocate your gateway (especially if in doing so, you cut back some hedging or trees), then they can get very pernickety. (Used to be on my local Parish Council, and we saw this quite often).


----------



## RunToEarth (30 April 2014)

Suelin said:



			If there is already a gate to the road, then my understanding is that you don't need pp to put a "farm road" (this is the technical term for track)down to access your buildings/land.  Farmers do it all the time and never ever have to ask for pp. We had limestone chippings and blindings put down last year and there was no problem at all.
		
Click to expand...

This a) depends whether the access point has a dropped curb and b) depends if the track is agricultural - certain agricultural development can be undertaken by virtue of a prior notification of agricultural development - to qualify for this you must be installing the track for the purposes of agriculture - which the OP is not.


----------



## Honey08 (30 April 2014)

cambrica said:



			We are about to get a load of grade 1 MOT aggregate for the driveway into the yard. Our farmer who has to bring the tractor in often says it's the best surface to put down, especially for heavy vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

We had that when we first built our stables, for the drive and the area the stables were built on.  Six years on I hate it.  It has mud on top, it had puddles all the time and it was expensive.    We did another area with rough (free) hardcore and road planings on top.  It is by far superior and was much cheaper.

I would be inclined to do it as discreetly as you can and use road planings, which are not so noticeable, and hold your breath.  Everyone on here seems to have lovely helpful planning depts., ours use every enquiry as a chance to get more money and tell everyone they must apply!  I personally have as little to do with them as possible (have done the trying to be upfront route and it didn't work).


----------



## Ceriann (30 April 2014)

we are putting down hardcore in our field (clay and need somewhere dry for them next winter other than stabling as fields were just bogs) - granted we are also putting up shelters, but we are submitting a planninc application.  our planning adviser has suggested we play down the scope of the hard standing area (just note that its a yard area in front of shelters) as council can be difficult re drainage etc.  I would speak to soemone who knows as it can be costly to get it wrong.


----------



## sport horse (30 April 2014)

This has/is being done in two places near here. The council concerned have said that if you dig out the topsoil before putting in hardcore etc this requires planning permission but if you just tip on top of existing surface you do not. Have no idea if this is the same everywhere.


----------



## pipsqueek (30 April 2014)

Thank you everyone, a lot of interesting & helpful replies.  There is already a gateway and in the first instance we were just going to put hardcore down on the grass so there was a track to the stables but I think it might be worth having a word with the council by the sounds of things, we want to put a school down too & we will definitely need pp for that!


----------



## Honey08 (30 April 2014)

Ah well, if you are going to put a school in I would do it all in one application.


----------

